# Link for "I'd like to read this book on Kindle" gone?



## Tony Rabig (Oct 11, 2010)

Maybe it's just me or my browser, but has Amazon removed the link to tell the publisher of a book that a reader would like to see a Kindle edition made available?

I'm not sure any such requests were ever actually sent to a publisher, or if they were that the publisher didn't simply roundfile them because they didn't want to mess with producing ebooks in the first place, but the illusion that you could let a publisher know that you'd prefer a digital edition was kinda nice.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Tony Rabig said:


> Maybe it's just me or my browser, but has Amazon removed the link to tell the publisher of a book that a reader would like to see a Kindle edition made available?
> 
> I'm not sure any such requests were ever actually sent to a publisher, or if they were that the publisher didn't simply roundfile them because they didn't want to mess with producing ebooks in the first place, but the illusion that you could let a publisher know that you'd prefer a digital edition was kinda nice.


I remember that, though it's been a long time since I had the need to look for it, or used it.

I just checked on Amazon UK and found a book that didn't offer a Kindle edition - and I couldn't see the option anywhere on the page.

As you say, it may not have actually made a difference but short of writing to publishers about every book you wanted on Kindle, there wasn't really any other way available. Perhaps books without Kindle editions are so rare nowadays that the option was felt to have become superfluous.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It does seem to have gone by the wayside. I just went to a book page for a book I know had no kindle version -- something I'd already purchased for a class I'm taking -- and I couldn't find a link to request a kindle version. Not really very surprising; at this point the only books without kindle editions are ones that were published quite some time ago, but still under copyright. So, they'd have to be enkindled by the copyright holder who may just feel there's not much demand so why should they make the effort. If it's not something widely used by schools, or considered modern classics, there wouldn't be much reason to do it.


----------



## Tony Rabig (Oct 11, 2010)

I wish books without Kindle editions were rare, and granted, if a publisher doesn't think there's any money to be made...

But some of it is just silly. Modern Library, for instance, doing ebooks 3 of their V. S. Pritchett titles but not the fourth. Everyman's Library listing ebooks for their big collections of Roald Dahl and George Orwell before publications and then never issuing them. US Penguin issuing Kindle editions of all the new translations of Simenon's Maigret series, but only a few of the non-series titles, while UK Penguin does print and ebook editions of all of them. SF writers like Lafferty and Tiptree have nearly all their work in UK Kindle editions, but not here. Rights issues, maybe (even probably), but I gotta wonder sometimes.


----------

